# field n stream climber



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

went and bought dicks version of the summit viper ss. field and stream xl lite (belive thats the name).

it was 179 compared to 279.
i wanted to buy the viper but didnt the that it didnt break down like the older version did, making it very large to carry through the woods.
the only bad points of the stand is i dont like the foot straps. they're nylon strapping compared to the plastic hook shape this also make it noisy because it has a pull strap that tightens and it bangs on the bottom of the stand while walking. easily fixable. the seat is not as comfortable but darn close. it also has a shooting rest that extends where the summit doesnt. this does rattle a bit if you dont close it up properly to carry. once you learn how its very quiet and light. i didnt feel scared at all climbing and sitting. i would buy another expecially at the price.


----------



## crodeo (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the same stand as well. I bought it last year. Seems to be a great stand for me so far. I have used it 5 times total. I have had some problems with noise while walking after trying to get it packed correctly. I can't seem to get it packed the same way twice but that's user error.


----------

